# Recommendations for steel "city" viaduct elevated train bridge...and highway overpass



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

*Recommendations for steel "city" viaduct elevated train bridge...and highway overpass*

I'm not skilled enough to be a kitbasher, and while I am not a stickler for a demanding prototypical look I don't like shiny plastic either. So with that in mind I am looking for a modern elevated viaduct for one end (curved) of my layout. I have found the one at the link below but wondering if anyone is familiar with other options.

I am also looking for a "interstate" type highway elevated bridge sections that I can extend across the width of my layout which would be roughly 3 feet at the planned point. Any recommendations?


http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Micro-Engineering-HO-Double-Track-City-Viaduct-Kit-p/mec-75-512.htm

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im not exactly sure what answer you are looking for, the one from modeltrainstuff looks like a good fit.

Otherwise, have you looked into any rix products, i believe pikestuff makes them. They make a couple different modern bridges. 

If your looking for a bridge thats 3 feet long you can just order 2 bridges and make them fit obviously

Btw- modeltrainstuff.com is a great place to order from, ive ordered many times through them


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have built 4 of these and will be building many many more for my EL/subway system in NY.
micro engineering co. (who makes them) sells direct. i get mine from one of there dealers. he gives me a discount when i buy.







the thing i find bad is that they do not have a kit for when you put two 150' kits together. i have found a way to do this but it will take more kits then i planed for.





they all so have highway EL that can be done the same way.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

as you can see, i am doing some kit bashing too.

i am working on a terminal station that i have to scratch build.because the tracks have a platform in the middle.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

you all so could go to walthers, they have both of the things you are looking for.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?category=Structure&subc=BRIDGE


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks good so far wingnut, share your progress once it gets going please


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Agree these look great and are exactly what I am looking for in general. Can you elaborate on what you have found is needed to connect them? I have about an 8ft section (single track) that I'd like to use these on but would want it to have a 22.5' curve. In your judgement would I be able to do it with the micromark product? They advertise that it can be built straight or curved.

Walman


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

MM can be done with a curve, BUT i think you should look at the other link i put up.
walthers has curved sections all ready made.

an 8' section with MM would be 6 kits, plus the sections to make it look right.
i would only get 3 kits and 2 connecting kits and see what more you need to get to 8'.

now for the curve, that is a tricky thing. because you need to cut the sections on an angle. they show you how.

the extra kits: look at my two bottom pictures.(dont see the white pieces) the first is the way two kits will look put together. no legs between the sections and looks bad.
the last pic. is with the kit you need to buy to make it look right BUT!!! you need to make the 150' kits with only 4 sections, not 5, then put the top beams on the extra kit.
doing that you will have a complete run looking the way the 2nd pic looks. the second pic is what i am trying to ex plane. 

i hope this makes scene to you.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have taken it a step farther by talking to the people that put the kits together. told them what was missing, sent the pictures to them. they said i was right, they went to the BOSS
and he said," i dont want to change the kits"


----------

